# Which buds should i look at for harvest, top or bottom?



## tito13 (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, i will start to inspect the trichs with my radio shack 60X, which buds or leaves should i use to check,  top buds/leaves  or bottom buds/leaves, or middle?  2) Can cloudy trichs change to amber in a day, or days?  Thanks.   3) My Afghan,Bubba, and Master Kush, starting the 8 week, are mostly cloudy, are these 8-8.5 week strains????  Thanks.


----------



## 2Dog (Dec 5, 2009)

I look at the whole plant and take whichever colas looks the most amber...I like to cut in stages tho...ignore the leaves the buds are what matter imo...they can turn quickly or slowly depends on the strain.


----------



## FA$TCA$H (Dec 5, 2009)

:welcome: :yeahthat: 

very good 'stickeys' at the top of this forum. $


----------



## dman1234 (Dec 5, 2009)

You simply need to look at each bud seperatley and make a decision when to cut, i know its a pain.....but i usually start low on the plant as sample buds.


----------



## Kupunakane (Dec 6, 2009)

Yo Ho guys,

    This is a very good question, and I am sure that your going to find after awhile that the many answers will tend to lead in the same direction.

   When I know that the trichs are going to be that close, I look everyday. I also sample bottom of the bud, then the middle, then the top. You have to make a decision along in there somewhere. 

Take your time and make your mind. I like the middle ground myself. I like a 50/50 split of cloudy and amber.

Good harvesting to you...

smoke in peace
KK


----------

